# Spacers on top - Giant Carbon Steerer



## zerolight (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks,

I know these questions come up time and again, but I can't get any clear answer and so thought I'd askin the Giant section of this forum.

I'm new to road bikes, but have ridden MTBs for decades. Anyway, I got a Defy Advanced Pro 2 on sale back in October and really love it. I've often wondered what it would feel like with the stem a bit lower - it's got around 35mm of spacers underneath and a single 5mm on top. 

Does anyone know how deep into the carbon steerer the expansion bung sits. From photos I am guessing around 60mm though it could be 50mm. Giant don't have any info on this expansion plug, nor do they have anything anywhere on their recommendations regarding spacers atop the stem.

- Can I put another 10mm on top, taking it to 15mm to see how that feels? 

- Will that push the stem below the bung? Can't tell without knowing the length and I am not terribly keen on removing the bung.

I'd like to run with the stem dropped a bit for a while to see how I get on with it. If it's only 15mm on top I am not overly fussy about cutting the steerer at all, unless the alignment (or misalignment) with the bung is going to cause issues.

Thanks for any advice. And if anyone has measured the length of the bung, that would be helpful.


----------

